# Monthly News Thread | March 2015



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Georgia House overwhelmingly approves HB 190, the UBER insurance bill 

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/state-...to-require-greater-insurance-for-uber-/nkMtm/

The bill passed 141-26 and next goes to the Senate.

*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Are Taxis Safer Than Uber?*

*http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/03/are-taxis-safer-than-uber/386207/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber acquires mapping startup deCarta*

*http://mashable.com/2015/03/03/uber-acquires-mapping-decarta/

This new acquisition hints that the Google, and Google maps relationship might not last?

Frequent Uber riders know its Google Maps-based routing isn't always reliable; drivers often arrive a block or two away from where the rider has requested the ride. And Uber is investing more in mapping as it develops UberPOOL, its multi-person ride hailing offering, which involves more complex routing. "A lot of the functionality that makes the Uber app so reliable, affordable and seamless is based on mapping technologies," Uber toldMashable. "With the acquisition of deCarta, we will continue to fine-tune our products and services that rely on maps -- for example UberPOOL, the way we compute ETAs, and others - and make the Uber experience even better for our users."

http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/3/8145035/ubers-first-confirmed-acquisition-is-a-mapping-company

The deal would appear to set Uber up for providing its own mapping platform within its apps, therefore negating the need to use third party providers such as Google Inc. for its mapping needs.

Possibly more interesting though is that the company will continue to operate under its own name as a wholly-owned subsidiary of Uber; it's a long shot but it's not impossible that Uber may have just entered the mapping space as well, that is not just for internal purposes.










*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber teams with Fuhu to equip cars with Nabi tablets*

*http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/03/03/uber-fuhu-team-nabi-tablets/24320831/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber driver used fake plates, Park Ridge police say*

*http://www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/2015/03/montvale_man_used_fake_plates_while_working_as_ube.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber's biggest competitor in its second-largest market is getting even bigger*

*http://qz.com/353773/ubers-biggest-competitor-in-its-second-largest-market-is-getting-even-bigger/*

http://www.olacabs.com/



















*India's Largest Cab Hiring Startup Ola Acquires Nearest Rival TaxiForSure, Leaving Uber Far Behind*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/saritharai/2015/03/02/indias-largest-cab-hiring-startup-ola-acquires-biggest-rival-taxiforsure-leaving-uber-far-behind/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Japan tells Uber to halt free pilot service in Fukuoka: Kyodo*

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/r-ja...service-in-fukuoka-kyodo-2015-3#ixzz3TN2TfYvx


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber opening Seattle engineering office, led by Isilon vet Tim Prouty
BY TODD BISHOP on March 3, 2015 at 10:42 am

http://www.geekwire.com/2015/uber-opening-seattle-engineering-office-led-by-isilon-vet-tim-prouty/*

*







*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Brussels Cabbies Strike Against Uber

By VALENTINA POP
http://blogs.wsj.com/brussels/2015/03/03/brussels-cabbies-strike-against-uber/*

*







*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber looks to nearly double its NYC footprint this year
Andrew J. Hawkins

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20150303/BLOGS04/150309968/uber-looks-to-nearly-double-its-nyc-footprint-this-year
*
An increase in funding for the TLC could reduce wait times and expedite Uber's plan to add 10,000 drivers, largely from a pool of motorists who do not currently hold TLC licenses. Uber executives were envisioning more city funding for the agency, but were open to the possibility of user fees contributing as well.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber and taxi collide in S.F., sending cab into Mission bar*

*http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Uber-and-taxi-collide-in-S-F-sending-cab-into-6114634.php*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

John Wayne among first airports to clear way for Uber, Lyft

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-john-wayne-uber-lyft-20150305-story.html


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Uber and taxi collide in S.F., sending cab into Mission bar*
> 
> *http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Uber-and-taxi-collide-in-S-F-sending-cab-into-6114634.php*


POST # 11/@UberCemetery: Personally,

I hate when THAT happens!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Claims These Are DC's Most Popular Restaurants*
*Eric Hal Schwartz- Staff Writer*

*http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2015/03/07/uber-picks-best-dc-restaurants-and-neighborhoods/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Cab companies band together to fight Uber with universal phone app*

*http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/28...gether-to-fight-uber-with-universal-phone-app








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber's job interview process includes a 32-question, timed math test with spreadsheets*

http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-job-interview-process-2015-3


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*'Unfare': Filmmaker documents the rise of Uber - With Video
Posted By Max Brantley on Sat, Mar 7, 2015 at 7:55 AM

http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlog/archives/2015/03/07/unfare-filmmaker-documents-the-rise-of-uber*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *'Unfare': Filmmaker documents the rise of Uber - With Video
> Posted By Max Brantley on Sat, Mar 7, 2015 at 7:55 AM
> 
> http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlog/archives/2015/03/07/unfare-filmmaker-documents-the-rise-of-uber*


POST #17 /@UberCemetery: Jeez Louise!

Whaddaya tryin'ta do? Put @chi1cabby
out of a Job? I sure miss seeing your
Edsel Avatar among the Notables.

A Well-Earned "Attaboy" probably
doesn't Compensate for the Recent
Rash of Unworthies Besmirching
that Previous List of Significance.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*NYC yellow cab drivers will no longer be tested on geography due to rise of GPS and shortage of drivers due to success of rival services such as Uber*
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tage-drivers-success-rival-services-Uber.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Members Of Congress To Ride-Hail Companies: Use Fingerprint-Based Background Checks*
http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...panies-use-fi?utm_term=.oyOMXyM2x#.gmpkyP2L14


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *'Unfare': Filmmaker documents the rise of Uber - With Video
> Posted By Max Brantley on Sat, Mar 7, 2015 at 7:55 AM
> 
> http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlog/archives/2015/03/07/unfare-filmmaker-documents-the-rise-of-uber*


POST #17 /@UberCemetery: Just now

watched the 4 Minute Trailer (having a
Half Gig left on this Month's DataPlan)
and I hope that Sufficient Investors
with AntiTK Axe-to-Grind AndyUp
so that The Disruptor gets Double
BeeStings on his Cherished 'Naddies.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*UPDATE: Uber shuts down service in Bay County after PCB driver arrest*
*
http://www.newsherald.com/news/business/uber-temporarily-shuts-down-in-bay-county-1.447908








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*What It's Like To Order An Uber From Your Apple Watch*

*http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/09/what-its-like-to-order-an-uber-from-your-apple-watch/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Lawmaker looks to beef up regulations on Uber, Lyft*

*http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Lawmaker-looks-to-beef-up-regulations-on-Uber-Lyft-295711471.html








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber driver mysteriously disappears*

*http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/local/2015/03/10/uber-driver-mysteriously-disappears/24716429/










Anyone who has information regarding Golden's whereabouts is asked to call 1-800-706-2488.
*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Eating at Chili's can now get you a free Uber ride home*

*http://fortune.com/2015/03/12/uber-chilis/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Uberpeople.net mention in this article

*Parents are using Uber to shuttle their kids home, even though it's not allowed

http://www.businessinsider.com/parents-using-uber-to-shuttle-kids-home-2015-3*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Exclusive: Uber in deal with China's BYD to test electric cars*

*http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/13/us-uber-byd-idUSKBN0M92KU20150313








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber will help you get your lost Bluesmart 'smart suitcase' back*

*http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/03/13/uber-will-power-bluesmarts-lost-luggage-recovery-concierge/










*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Knoxville Uber driver plans to fight five citations in one night*

*http://www.wbir.com/story/news/2015...o-fight-five-citations-in-one-night/70312694/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*The Ugly American: 8 Fun Ways to Get Uber F*#ked*

*http://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2015/03/the-ugly-american-7-fun-ways-to-get-uber-fked.html








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*7 Reasons Why Uber Launched a Desperate PR Campaign to Team up with the UN to Help Women*

*http://www.alternet.org/7-reasons-why-uber-launched-desperate-pr-campaign-team-un-help-women








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*TRANSPORTATION SERVICES ORDINANCE*

*Uber: Law would halt Portsmouth operation*

*http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20150312/NEWS/150319610










Here is another transportation option.

http://www.airporttaxiportsmouth.com/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Knoxville Uber driver plans to fight five citations in one night http://on.wbir.com/1CeXb2y


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Uber driver mysteriously disappears*
> 
> *http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/local/2015/03/10/uber-driver-mysteriously-disappears/24716429/
> 
> ...


Its been a week now? Did he make any $ withdraws from the the bank prior to going missing?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *NYC yellow cab drivers will no longer be tested on geography due to rise of GPS and shortage of drivers due to success of rival services such as Uber*
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tage-drivers-success-rival-services-Uber.html*


Since when has GPS worked in built up areas within a CBD?

Uber now sets the driver standards for Taxi operations lower. This is mad.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Haven't found any actual articles on it yet:

*Minnesota Senate Bill SF1679 To Require Primary Insurance Coverage Via Uber/Lyft*

https://uberpeople.net/threads/minn...re-primary-insurance-coverage-via-uber.15792/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Dirty downside to driverless cars shown in university study*

*http://www.delawareonline.com/story...verless-cars-shown-university-study/70286316/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Exclusive: Uber in deal with China's BYD to test electric cars*
> 
> *http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/13/us-uber-byd-idUSKBN0M92KU20150313
> 
> ...



*Uber drivers in Chicago start testing electric cars*

http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/15/uber-electric-byd-e6-chicago/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber, Lyft Cases Focus on Drivers' Legal Status*

*http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-lyft-cases-could-help-clarify-drivers-legal-status-1426456519








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*'Taxi Kingpin' in debt thanks to Uber*

http://nypost.com/2015/03/16/taxi-kingpin-in-debt-thanks-to-uber/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Unveils its Realtime Market Platform*

*http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/03/uber-realtime-market-platform








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*West Virginia Lawmakers Put Off Decision on Uber*

*http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/southeast/2015/03/16/360545.htm








*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *'Taxi Kingpin' in debt thanks to Uber*
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/03/16/taxi-kingpin-in-debt-thanks-to-uber/


"A Citibank rep said the suit was "an absolute last resort" after other attempts for payment failed.
Freidman has faced legal action before. The state attorney general fined him $1.2 million in 2013 for overcharging cabdrivers to lease his cabs.
But Freidman is still living large, with Page Six reporting that he threw a lavish bash this past July 4 in the South of France."

ASSHOLE!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber CFO Brent Callinicos Steps Down, Memo Says*
*By DOUGLAS MACMILLAN*

*http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-cfo-brent-callinicos-steps-down-memo-says-1426539354*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Meet the international player powering Big Taxi's fight against Uber*
*By Marlize van Romburgh

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/...ations-taxi-industry-veolia-war-transdev.html








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber, Airbnb, Pinterest and the 30 other 'unicorns' with all-male boards*
*By Michelle Quinn

http://www.siliconbeat.com/2015/03/...d-the-30-other-unicorns-with-all-male-boards/










Over half the brains on this planet reside in women and by not having them represented on your team, you're missing out on over half the planet's talent. Plus, diverse opinions around the table enhance the quality of any discussion and lead to better decisions.

*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber's Distasteful Growth*
*by Rachneet Sethi / March 16th, 2015

http://dissidentvoice.org/2015/03/ubers-distasteful-growth/










Policies such as holding someone for years to a job by luring them through low car loans, or promising more women jobs for their atrocious work culture, tend to portray the efficiency promised by tech companies such as Uber in a negative light.

Uber seems to be playing a vile game of corporate PR. By using women as shields against Uber's defamation, the corporation does more harm than good for the already marginalized.*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber's CFO steps down, sparking IPO speculation*
*Tom Huddleston, Jr.

http://fortune.com/2015/03/16/uber-cfo-ipo-speculation/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*South Korean Police Probe Whether Uber Drivers Violated Law*
*by Rose Kim

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...olice-probe-whether-uber-drivers-violated-law*

*







*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*IPO Basics: What Is An IPO?*

*http://www.investopedia.com/university/ipo/ipo.asp*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*How to Prepare a Company for an Initial Public Offering*

http://www.inc.com/guides/preparing-for-initial-public-offering.html

*Another component of the law requires CEOs and CFOs to personally certify financial and other information in their securities filings.

http://www.ey.com/Publication/vwLUA...ublic/$FILE/EY-Are-you-ready-to-go-public.pdf

CFOs Take Center Stage During IPO Process

http://ww2.cfo.com/ipos/2013/09/cfos-take-center-stage-ipo-process/
*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Launches Virtual Hackathon For API Developers*

*http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/17/uber-launches-virtual-hackathon-for-api-developers/#w7orcC:FaSc*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Police raid Uber offices in Paris*
*http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/18/8240685/uber-france-office-raided-police-uberpop*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber sued by Jupiter motorcyclist over recent wreck*

*http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/news/crime-law/uber-sued-by-jupiter-motorcyclist-over-recent-wrec/nkYgx/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber's China business in merger talks*

*http://fortune.com/2015/03/18/ubers-china-business-in-merger-talks/

Are Uber and 'China's Uber' Coming Together?

http://english.cri.cn/12394/2015/03/18/1261s870568.htm*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Police raid Uber offices in Paris*
> *http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/18/8240685/uber-france-office-raided-police-uberpop*


Uber described Monday's raid as an "attempt at intimidation" on the part of the French government. *Just Play by the rules Uber*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*German court to rule on legality of Uber ride service*
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0ME0X020150318?irpc=932


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Elon Musk: cars you can drive will eventually be outlawed*

*http://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/3/17/8232187/elon-musk-human-drivers-are-dangerous

It would be like an elevator. They used to have elevator operators, and then we developed some simple circuitry to have elevators just automatically come to the floor that you're at ... the car is going to be just like that.*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *German court to rule on legality of Uber ride service*
> http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0ME0X020150318?irpc=932


If banned here is the experienced ground transportation alternative.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/taxi-deutschland/id454467694?mt=8


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Drivers Threatened in Bogota as Colombia Taxi War Heats Up*

*http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-20/uber-drivers-threatened-in-bogota-as-colombia-taxi-war-heats-up*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*U.N. Women not to partner with Uber in creating jobs*

*http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/20/us-uber-un-women-idUSKBN0MG2IV20150320*

*UN Women appears to back away from Uber partnership*

http://www.guampdn.com/usatoday/article/25099851


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber's battle for Kenya*

*http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2015/03/21/ozy-uber-battle-for-kenya/25077703/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Shuddle Raises $9.6M For Its Uber-Style Service For Kids And Seniors*

*http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/18/shuddle-raises-9-6m-for-an-uber-style-service-for-kids-and-seniors/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber to hire dozens of spinners in Europe to battle PR disasters*
*http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...nners-in-europe-to-battle-pr-disasters-2015-3*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber driver and passenger attacked in Mexico City



http://imgur.com/wbhc3JH


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber: The Big Data Company*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/ronhirson/2015/03/23/uber-the-big-data-company/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*A coverage dispute between Uber, Lyft, and insurers leaves drivers exposed

http://qz.com/365854/a-coverage-dispute-between-uber-lyft-and-insurers-leaves-drivers-exposed/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Snags Raffi Krikorian, Former Twitter VP, As Engineering Lead For Its Moonshot Projects*

*http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/25/uber-snags-raffi-krikorian-former-twitter-vp-as-engineering-lead-for-its-moonshot-projects/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Driver Robbed in Coney Island: Police*

*http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Uber-Driver-Robbed-Coney-Island-Brooklyn-Police-297620301.html*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Its been a week now? Did he make any $ withdraws from the the bank prior to going missing?


No word in the news looks like he is still missing? I think he went missing March 8th.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*SHARE THIS THREAD*








https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...threads/monthly-news-thread-march-2015.15088/








https://twitter.com/home?status=https://uberpeople.net/threads/monthly-news-thread-march-2015.15088/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber isn't driving gender equality: Why its new hiring scheme is a road to nowhere*

*http://www.salon.com/2015/03/28/ube...w_hiring_scheme_is_a_road_to_nowhere_partner/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*CDOT, CSP crack down on distracted drivers with 'Get your head out of your apps' campaign*

*http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...-with-get-your-head-out-of-your-apps-campaign








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Green Bay to Uber: Stop offering rides*

*http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com...s-ride-sharing-service-cease-desist/70630966/








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Taxi drivers protest letting Uber operate legally*

*http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/t...-drivers-protest-letting-uber-operate-legally








*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Hello, Uber: New black-car service coming to Chicago*

*http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...-uber-new-black-car-service-coming-to-chicago

Phone:(224) 500 3446
10700 W Higgins Rd
Rosemont IL 60018-3707









*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's an oldie but good 

This could well be a Future Headline. (Written in Jest) 

Detroit Headline!!

"Uber Driver Sleeps"

"Passengers riding in a UBER Financed UBERx car today had to call Police when their Driver didn't proceed on a green light. Randy Hardman one of the riders explained to our reporter
"Man! The traffic wasn't that bad, and we sorta looked up from our phones at once when we hadn't moved for about 3 minutes. We thought the Dude in the front seat was Dead! 
We all bailed straight away, but my Buddy Chuck was really pissed, the app was still on charging him 18 cents per minute!
Police were soon at the scene and Paramedics that attended soon reported that there was nothing wrong with the driver who was just asleep. 
Investigations into the matter revealed the driver had carried out an average of 2 jobs per hour over the prior 36 hours. 
Police are still trying to find a phone contact number for the local Uber office and have sought out FBI assistance into how a public transportation company cannot be contacted in times of crisis. 

The Driver finally awoke 10 hours later in the City lock-up. All he was heard to say as he hurried back to his car was something about making a Uber incentive and blowing his acceptance rate".


----------

